# Postage from Australia to Moscow?



## traxy (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey,

Im ready to send my part of the PMV application to my partner is Moscow (finally), could anybody recommend the best way to send this obviously I dont want it to get lost on the way.

*Which company is the best?
* What is the best way to send it? I have heard you can send it and they can hold it at the post office in moscow for my fiance to come and collect. (I dont want them to leave it at her front door or anything?

Any other suggestions would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## Mhandire (Jul 15, 2011)

Try DHL, it costs more but is very secure.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd suggest using the courier service offered through Australia Post. I found it very efficient and reliable, and It's soooo much cheaper than DHL.


----------



## golliwog (May 15, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend Australia Post for anything. They take too long and no matter which service you use through Aussie Post your mail is NOT treated as Priority.

I now use DHL or Fedex. They use their own customs agents so your mail is generally in the recipients hands within a few days.


----------



## traxy (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I chose to send via Australia post so I could get the package insured and it was cheaper cost. I sent the documents on the 22/9 its now the 3/10 and still hasnt reached my fiance in moscow. When I look at the tracking status it says "Accepted by Facility" I assume this means custom's or similar. Is this timeframe normal for AusPost or should I be following up etc.? Thanks


----------



## golliwog (May 15, 2011)

traxy said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I chose to send via Australia post so I could get the package insured and it was cheaper cost. I sent the documents on the 22/9 its now the 3/10 and still hasnt reached my fiance in moscow. When I look at the tracking status it says "Accepted by Facility" I assume this means custom's or similar. Is this timeframe normal for AusPost or should I be following up etc.? Thanks


It should say the country beside the description. 
If it is saying Moscow then yes it will likely be in customs.
If it is saying the place you lodged it or if it is saying Alexandria (Auspost central mail centre) then it is showing you that it has not yet left the country. 
If you read my post above you will see that there is no 'normal' timeframe for Auspost sending consignments overseas. Typically the stuff I send through Auspost takes 30-40 days, up to 60 on one occassion which is why I no longer use them.


----------



## traxy (Jul 21, 2011)

It doesnt say anything next to location, here is what is says:

Product/service: EMS
Origin country: Australia 
Destination country: Russian Fed.
Status: Accepted by Facility
Date/Time Activity Location
28/09/11 12:07 Received and awaiting clearance for delivery 
22/09/11 02:29 Processed - enroute to final destination 
21/09/11 22:55 Received and ready for processing 
21/09/11 15:57 Lodged by customer MOUNTAIN GATE LPO


Any idea, what the current location is?


----------



## golliwog (May 15, 2011)

Yep that means customs in Russia.
Australia post have no control over how long that may take. 
Fedex and DHL use their own customs agents which is why there is no delay when using their express service, but it comes with a price.



traxy said:


> It doesnt say anything next to location, here is what is says:
> 
> Product/service: EMS
> Origin country: Australia
> ...


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*couriers*

I always used DHL services. They are the best.


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey man,

I wouldn't worry about it too much. It took just over 2 weeks for my Australia Post Air Mail parcel to reach my fiance in Ukraine. It looks like that's the standard time it takes. Everytime I have sent her something it's always taken *at least *2 weeks. Any day now you're fiance will get the parcel I'm sure. 

Btw, my fiance got her PMV granted today  lol. You were right about the 4.5 month mark. It took just under 4.5 months. Good luck with your application. I'll reply to your PM when I'm not so busy at work. Take care 



traxy said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I chose to send via Australia post so I could get the package insured and it was cheaper cost. I sent the documents on the 22/9 its now the 3/10 and still hasnt reached my fiance in moscow. When I look at the tracking status it says "Accepted by Facility" I assume this means custom's or similar. Is this timeframe normal for AusPost or should I be following up etc.? Thanks


----------



## traxy (Jul 21, 2011)

Ahh congrat's mate, it seems like 4-5 months is the norm if you have a strong appliation. Just to let anyone know that may read this thread in the future the package arrived safely yesterday.


----------

